# Feedback Ausgabe 11/2008



## <--@ndré--> (27. September 2008)

Hey,
also ich habe die Ausgabe schon und ich finde sie auf den ersten Blick ganz nett. Gute Themen und nette Videos. 

Und jetzt wird es sogar peinlich: Auf dem G/C-Video kann man mich ganz deutlich erkennen. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## gdfan (27. September 2008)

Ich finde die Ausgabe nicht ganz so toll, da der Voltmodteil auch in der neuen PCGHX drinn steht. Ich fände es ganz toll wenn ihr mal einene DVDBrenner Marktübersicht erstellen könntet, da ich einen neuen benötige.
Die Idee mit dem PCGH-PC finde ich klasse und den Software Bremsen Teil auch.
mfg
gdfan


----------



## leboga (28. September 2008)

Die Idee mit dem PCGH-PC ist Klasse, allerdings kenne ich fast alle Videos schon von PCGH.de
Noch eine Frage. Weiß jemand, ob ich auch als Minderjähriger am Gewinnspiel teilnehmen darf?

mfg. leboga


----------



## DarkTaur (29. September 2008)

Supi... Wann habt ihr die bekommen? Normalerweise bekomme ich diese immer am Sa vor dem offiziellen Termin und diesmal ist sie bis heute nicht im Briefkasten gewesen... Es wird doch wohl nicht wieder der gleiche Mist los gehen wie vor einigen Monaten... 
Bin froh dass mein Abo demnächst ausläuft... Da bin ich mir wenigstens sicher dass diese zum offiziellen Termin am Kiosk zu kaufen gibt und ich nicht wieder bangen muss dass die Ausgabe gar nicht ankommt -> Wieder der nervige Aufwand mit dem Anschreiben an die Aboverwaltung... 
Unschlagbarer Vorteil der "Kiosk-Version": Ich entscheide wieder selbst welche es zu kaufen lohnt.
Bisher hatte ich kein Zeitschriftabo bei dem ich keinen Ärger hatte... Mal kommt die Ausgabe nicht, mal ist das Heft total verhunzt...


----------



## Wannseesprinter (29. September 2008)

Sehr herzhaft musste ich bei PCGH in Gefahr - IFS Special lachen, als der Kollege mit dem alten russischen Radio vor der Linse stand, sich anfangs sehr angegriffen fühlte und dann doch die Brote mit Herrn Waadt zusammen belegte 

Herrlich, wie oft es bisher Henner's kleine Lieblingsfee ans Ende der Videos geschafft hat. Mit der Dame vom Spiel "Vampires" ja ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.


----------



## alceleniel (30. September 2008)

DarkTaur schrieb:


> Supi... Wann habt ihr die bekommen? Normalerweise bekomme ich diese immer am Sa vor dem offiziellen Termin und diesmal ist sie bis heute nicht im Briefkasten gewesen... Es wird doch wohl nicht wieder der gleiche Mist los gehen wie vor einigen Monaten...


 
Was war denn? Hab sie nämlich bis heute auch noch nicht.


----------



## Player007 (30. September 2008)

Bei mir kam sie auch erst heute, obwohl sie sonst auch immer schon am Samstag kam 
Finde ich aber nicht weiter schlimm 

Gruß


----------



## gdfan (30. September 2008)

Ich habe sie auch dieses mal am Samstag bekommen


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. September 2008)

Wir hatten leider kleine Probleme bei der Aboauslieferung, was aber nicht jeden PLZ-Bereich betroffen hat.


----------



## Landmensch (1. Oktober 2008)

Was ist los ?
Starship Troopers läuft auf XP auch nicht ????
sofort Grafikfehler im ersten Level


----------



## y33H@ (1. Oktober 2008)

Hmmm - GraKa, OS, Settings, NT, Patch ... ?

cYa


----------



## Landmensch (2. Oktober 2008)

HD 4870, Windows XP Home Edition SP 3, 1280x1024 und auch 1024x9xx getestet, Enermax 500W,
ungepatched ....versuche mal eine Neuinstallation

edit: brachte nichts, alles auf niedrig hilft auch nicht  ergo: weg damit


----------



## UltraSchmart (3. Oktober 2008)

Stichwort Prozessor- und Grafikkarten-Index. Ersteinmal ist es eine gute Idee, diese in den Übersichtsteil zu packen. Jedoch hält sich meine Begeisterung in Grenzen. Noch einmal zur Erinnerung: Die Zeitschrift heisst PcGAMESHardware. Wieso werden beim Processor-Index der Cinebench, POV-Ray, 7-Zip und vor allem Vantage CPU-Score aufgeführt? Habt Ihr euch nicht von synthetischen Benchmarks mal distanziert? Und was haben die anderen aufgeführten Benchmarks mit Spielen zu tun?  Meint Ihr, ich schau stundenlang dem Cinebench zu und geile mich an diesem Bild auf? Hat dieser Bench auch nur irgendeinen praktischen nutzen, ganz zu schweigen, dass der nichts über Spiele verrät? Was ist POV-Ray? Braucht man das? Kann man sich damit unterhalten, Spielen oder sonstiges? Ich glaube nicht. Raytracing ist NOCH Zukunftsmusik. Wenns keine mehr ist, gibts auch andere Prozesoren. 7-Zip....mal ehrlich, welcher Privat-Mensch, der keine Webseiten betreibt, komprimiert Daten so häufig? Ich komprimiere vielleicht im Durchschnitt 400MB/Woche....ob der PC dabei 4 oder 4,3 Minuten braucht, tangiert mich recht wenig. Man merkts nicht, wenn man nicht darauf achtet.  Wie wäre es denn, die Bezeichnung der Zeitschrift mal ernst zu nehmen? Mal abgesehen davon: Welche Systeme werden verwendet, um den Prozessor-Index zu erstellen? NVidia-Mainboard+nV-Karte?  Dann ist es kein Wunder, wenn solche Ergebnisse rauskommen. Ist Euch schon mal aufgefallen, dass der Phenom in COD4 einen schönen Satz macht, wenn man den 790GX-Chipsatz verwendet? Nebenbei: Warum schreibt Guru3D, der Phenom 9950 sei dem Q6600 in den meisten Fällen sehr überlegen und bei eurer Übersicht sieht der schlecht aus? Warum? Lest mal: AMD Phenom X4 9950 BE processor tested
Ich finde, es wird nicht differenziert genug betrachtet. Ein Prozessor-Index klingt so endgültig. Das ist der aber in dieser Form keineswegs. Zu wenige Tests, keine System-Angaben, zu wenig Spiele, zu viel synthetischer Schrott. Man ist als User, der keine zusätzlich Quellen kennt, geneigt, CPUs anhand dieser winzigen Übersicht zu beurteilen. Ich glaube so langsam, ich verschwende meine Energie, wenn ich sage, die PCGamesHardware sollte ihren Namen ernst nehmen. Bei den Ansprüchen an die Qualität, die die PCGH an sich stellt, erwarte ich ein bißchen mehr Benchmarks und durchsichtige Timedemos, die man auch selber nachbenchen kann. Ob ich jetzt durch den Level laufe oder eine Demo abspielen lasse...greife ich nicht ins Geschehen ein, ändert sich wenig an der Lastverteilung. Und mal ehrlich, bei Grafikkarten-Tests zum Beispiel juckt es mich wenig, wie viel Zeit die CPU mit KI und Physik verbringt.

P.s.: Mein letzter Besuch in diesem Forum war nicht 01.01.1970! 

Edit: Steht in den Forenregeln, dass man sich nicht beleidigen darf? Darf das die PCGH? Oder wieso steht da, ich wäre ein Schraubenverwechsler? Ich schraube schon ziemlich lange


----------



## XE85 (5. Oktober 2008)

da stimme ich dir zu - wie ich auch schon in einem anderen Thread geschirieben habe wir der Phenom in der P/L des CPU Tests als Mittelklasse CPU eingestuft und der Q6600 als High End CPU - obwohl die Test bestätigen das die CPUs ebenbürtig sind - da Frage ich mich warum AMD CPUs schlechter hingestellt werden als sie eigentlich sind ... ???  - eigentlich müsste in der Tabelle der Phenom genauso eine grüne unterlegung bekommen - denn wenn man das Mobo noch dazurechnet ist das Phenom Sys günstiger

mfg


----------



## UltraSchmart (5. Oktober 2008)

XE85 schrieb:


> da stimme ich dir zu - wie ich auch schon in einem anderen Thread geschirieben habe wir der Phenom in der P/L des CPU Tests als Mittelklasse CPU eingestuft und der Q6600 als High End CPU - obwohl die Test bestätigen das die CPUs ebenbürtig sind - da Frage ich mich warum AMD CPUs schlechter hingestellt werden als sie eigentlich sind ... ???  - eigentlich müsste in der Tabelle der Phenom genauso eine grüne unterlegung bekommen - denn wenn man das Mobo noch dazurechnet ist das Phenom Sys günstiger
> 
> mfg



Das Beste kommt aber noch: In der Rubrik "Spiele" verwendet PCGH bei Sacred 2, Crysis Warhead,  und Brothers in Arms, also da, wo man einen direkten Vergleich zu einem Intel-System hat, einen ALI M1695-Chipsatz mit NForce3 250 MCP, vermutlich von Asrock...high end . Muss ich dazu noch was schreiben, über dieses Performance-Monster, welches noch nicht einmal PCI-Ex 2.0 unterstützt? Was läuft hier eigentlich? Kann sich PCGH kein 790GX-Mainboard leisten für die Tests? Oder wird hier gepfuscht, wo es nur geht? PCGH macht sich lächerlich durch sowas. Das hat für mich das gleiche Niveau wie die Zeitung mit den vier Buchstaben...da kann man auch nichts direkt und unverzerrt vergleichen.


----------



## XE85 (5. Oktober 2008)

stimmt - das is echt nicht zu glauben - da würde mich echt interessiren warum das gemacht wird und da kein aktuelles Board mit 790 er Chipsatz und 1066er Speicher verwednet wird

mfg


----------



## UltraSchmart (5. Oktober 2008)

XE85 schrieb:


> stimmt - das is echt nicht zu glauben - da würde mich echt interessiren warum das gemacht wird und da kein aktuelles Board mit 790 er Chipsatz und 1066er Speicher verwednet wird
> 
> mfg



Das mit dem Speicher ist ja trotzdem vergleichbar, wenn der gleiche für beide Systeme verwendet wird. Das finde ich ok. Klar, der Phenom profitiert mehr vom DDR1066er Speicher als der Core2Quad...aber trotzdem ist ja dabei Vergleichbarkeit gegeben. Aber das mit den Mainboards ist grausam. Da hätte PCGH das älteste Sockel 775-Mainboard nehmen müssen für den Vergleich.


----------



## XE85 (5. Oktober 2008)

nur trotzdem finde ich das die Phenom systeme mit 1066er Speicher getestet gehören - früher wurden auch die AMD Systeme mit dem nForce2 mit Twinbanking durchgeführt obwohl für intel kein Dual Channel DDR Chipsatz verfügbar war

Und warum wird beiden beiden PCGH Rechnern die 70€ differenz nicht für einen gerade mal 20€ teureren Phenom 9850 - 1066er Speicher - und in ein 790GX Mainboard investiert .?????

mfg


----------



## Henner (6. Oktober 2008)

UltraSchmart schrieb:


> Stichwort Prozessor- und Grafikkarten-Index.
> (...)


Diese Indizes an sich sind nicht neu - es gab sie immer schon, wie ein Blick in eine ältere Ausgabe belegt. Wir haben sie nur auf eine neue Grundlage in Form neuer Benchmarks gestellt.

Zum CPU-Index: Natürlich sind Spielebenchmarks wichtig, doch Spiele sind nicht das Einzige, was man mit einem Prozessor anstellen kann; wir wollen eine umfassende Kaufberatung bieten, daher verwenden wir neben den Spiele- auch Anwendungsbenchmarks. Auch das haben wir übrigens immer schon getan, in praktisch jedem CPU-Test. Natürlich nutzt kaum jemand zu Hause POV-Ray (ein Renderprogramm) und niemand komprimiert den ganzen Tag lang Dateien mit 7-Zip, doch darum geht es auch gar nicht - diese Benchmarks repräsentieren Anwendungen im Allgemeinen. POV-Ray steht etwa für FPU-lastige Multi-Threaded-Anwendungen, 7-Zip für Integer- und Cache-lastige Programme. So erhält man einen guten Eindruck davon, was eine CPU im Arbeitsalltag leistet. Wenn Dich nur die Spielewerte interessieren: Nun, die einzelnen Fps-Werte drucken wir ja auch ab.

Dass das System nicht angegeben wurde, ist ein Fehler, den wir in der nächsten Ausgabe korrigieren.


----------



## Sarge_70 (6. Oktober 2008)

hallo, die dvd war in der aktuellen ausgabe 11/08 doppelt vertreten, einmal an der üblichen stelle, und einmal am hinteren zeitungsdeckel angeklebt, hat das noch wer bemerkt ?


----------



## shortyone (8. Oktober 2008)

Ausgabe 11/2008 (Praxisteil / Software-Bremsen )

In dem Artikel  ist auf Seite 107 in der Tabelle unten Rechts aufgeführt das angeblich Kaspersky Antivirus beim Scan 100% CPU last verursacht. Als System wurde dort folgendes angegeben :
System - XP mit SP3 , der Core 2 Duo 6600 , 2 GB Ram und als GPU eine 9600 GT.

Nun meine Frage wie kommt ihr auf 100 % CPUlast beim scan von Kaspersky ? ? ? ? ?

Ich habe aktuell einen Athlon 64x2 3800 , Win XP SP3 und als GPU eine 7600 GT

wärend ich grade hier schreibe , scannt kaspersky (empfohlene einstellungen, bei einigen sachen sogar noch hochgestellt ) einen vollen Systemscan, habe einen radiostream laufen und surfe noch im netz. ach ja in ts bin ich auch noch und ICQ ist auch an.

Ist bei mir was kaputt oder warum habe ich keine 100% CPU Last ? ? ? ? ? ?

PS. CPU Last abgelesen aus Taskmanager und Display der G15


----------



## <--@ndré--> (9. Oktober 2008)

Wie viel hast du denn an Last (im Durchschnitt)?

Gruß,
André


----------



## bleedingme (10. Oktober 2008)

GraKa-Index:

Euer neue Methodik/Bewertung gefällt mir gut.
Kommen denn möglichst kurzfristig noch mehr Karten in den Index? Grad um wieder einen umfangreicheren Vergleich von Produkten sowohl von Nvidia als auch ATI zu haben.

Btw: Die alte Tabelle ist ja recht umfangreich, teilweise zig Karten mit dem gleichen Chip. Wird i-wie dann doch mal unübersichtlich und verzerrt auch die Tatsachen etwas: wenn z.B. nach eurer Testmethodik die 9600GT vor einer 4870 landet, kann man darüber schon mal ins Grübeln kommen; wenn dann aber wegen 587 getesteter 96GTer die erste 4870 auf Platz 1059 landet, sieht das doch reichlich daneben aus. Oder?
Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: Wie wäre es, im neuen Index von jedem Chip jeweils z.B. nur eine Referenzkarte, eine übertaktete und eine mit abweichender Kühllösung aufzunehmen? Die anderen tauchen ja immernoch in den entsprechenden Tests auf.


----------



## shortyone (10. Oktober 2008)

@ André   liegt so bei 50 bis 60 % laut Anzeige und im Taskmanager 64 %


----------



## UltraSchmart (10. Oktober 2008)

PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Diese Indizes an sich sind nicht neu - es gab sie immer schon, wie ein Blick in eine ältere Ausgabe belegt. Wir haben sie nur auf eine neue Grundlage in Form neuer Benchmarks gestellt.
> 
> Zum CPU-Index: Natürlich sind Spielebenchmarks wichtig, doch Spiele sind nicht das Einzige, was man mit einem Prozessor anstellen kann; wir wollen eine umfassende Kaufberatung bieten, daher verwenden wir neben den Spiele- auch Anwendungsbenchmarks. Auch das haben wir übrigens immer schon getan, in praktisch jedem CPU-Test. Natürlich nutzt kaum jemand zu Hause POV-Ray (ein Renderprogramm) und niemand komprimiert den ganzen Tag lang Dateien mit 7-Zip, doch darum geht es auch gar nicht - diese Benchmarks repräsentieren Anwendungen im Allgemeinen. POV-Ray steht etwa für FPU-lastige Multi-Threaded-Anwendungen, 7-Zip für Integer- und Cache-lastige Programme. So erhält man einen guten Eindruck davon, was eine CPU im Arbeitsalltag leistet. Wenn Dich nur die Spielewerte interessieren: Nun, die einzelnen Fps-Werte drucken wir ja auch ab.
> 
> Dass das System nicht angegeben wurde, ist ein Fehler, den wir in der nächsten Ausgabe korrigieren.



Mir ist bewusst, dass ein CPU-Index schon lange in der PCGH existiert, da ich mir diese Zeitschrift von Beginn an jeden Monat kaufe. Neu sind aber die Benchmarks und dass der hinten bei den CPU-Listen aufgeführt wird.

Die Zeitschrift heisst trotzdem PCGamesHardware und nicht PCMultimediaHardware oder gar PCServerHardware. Was ich erwarte, ist mehr Konsequenz bei Neuerungen. Wenn ein neuer Index, dann richtig. In dem in der aktuellen Ausgabe ist noch nichteinmal angegeben, mit welchem System diese Werte erzielt wurden. Wahrscheinlich bei Phenom mit dem schönen "Uli M1695"-Chipsatz, wie bei den Spiele-Benchmarks.
Außerdem: POV-Ray ist unnütz um die Geschwindigkeit des PCs im Alltag anzugeben, weil es wenige Programme gibt, die so CPU-lastig mit Schwerpunkt auf die FPU agieren. Ich lasse mich gerne durch einige Gegenbeispiele von Gegenteil überzeugen, falls diese von einer gewissen Anzahl an Usern verwendet werden. Cache-lastige Programme sind wiederum Spiele....ich Spiele öfter und länger mal ein Spielchen als mit 7-Zip zu komprimieren. Immerhin wird in dem Leistungsindex kein SuperPi-Wert angegeben, sonst würd ich bis nach China schreien. Aber dies mach ich ja schon fast beim Cinebench...
Die PCGH muss viel mehr Dinge beim Wort nehmen (zum Beispiel den eigenen Namen) und wirklich transparente und vergleichbare Tests fabrizieren (nur als Beispiel: Artikel "Quad-Power"=> keine Transparenz und keine logischen Schlüsse aus den Zahlen, Spiele-Rubrik in der aktuellen Ausgabe bei allen Spielen: Phenom mit "Uli M1695" mit C2Q mit P45 vergleichen , bei C2D und C2Q sind meist mehr Benchmarks als beim Phenom (warum?), Im Cpu-Index fehlen wichtige Angaben z.B. zum verwendeten Mainboard, Artikel über den Nehalem in der aktuellen Ausgabe: Man merkt in jedem Absatz eine Antipatie gegenüber dem Phenom => wo ist die Sachlichkeit z.B. alla Hardwareluxx-Printed. Es wird auch vieles pauschalisiert, obwohl man genau unterscheiden müsste (Beispiel: Braucht man 1GB VRam bei einer HD 4870...das kommt ganz drauf an, aber auf der Seite wird es unbedingt empfohlen). Dann die vielen Druckfehlen (richtige Legenden zu falschen Abbildungen). Der Selbstlob...jede Seite außer der PCGH macht weniger gute Benches...stinkt. Ich würde den Benchmark-Artikel auf der PCGH-Seite gerne breit diskutieren und viele Argumentationen widerlegen, die Spiele-Benches der PCGH seien besser als die konventionellen, doch fehlt mir die Zeit dazu, es gründlich zu tun. Mir würde noch viel mehr einfallen, aber ich habe gerade weder Lust noch Zeit Romane zu schreiben).

Von ComputerBild erwarte ich keine genauen Angaben und schlüssige Begründungen und VOR ALLEM Sachlichkeit, aber von einer PCGH schon. Und irgendwie vermisse ich das in letzter Zeit ab und an.


----------



## PCGH_Chris (15. Oktober 2008)

Hallo!

In Vertretung für Henner, der derzeit in Urlaub weilt, hier noch ein paar Anmerkungen. 

Wir haben den Harwdareindex ja unter anderem deshalb neu zusammengestellt, weil viele Leute mehr Anwendungsbenchmarks gefordert hatten. Hier liegt also ein klassicher Fall eines Interessenskonflikts vor. Da die zusätzlichen Anwendungen ja nicht schaden, denke ich, dass man auch als Spieler mit der aktuellen Variante gut leben kann. Das Testsystem wird zur nächsten Ausgabe natürlich aufgeführt.

Das Uli-Board hatten wir eine Zeitlang verwendet, weil sich darauf auch noch AGP-Grafikkarten einsetzen ließen, was ja gerade bei den Spieleartikeln wichtig war. Es wird seit einiger Zeit aber nur noch ein AMD790-Board für Phenom-Benches verwendet.

Die Selbstlob-Geschichte kann ich für Print nicht ganz nachvollziehen... ebenso wie "den Benchmark-Artikel" (welcher ist gemeint?). Druckfehler, die über das normale Maß hinausgehen, sehe ich im Moment im Heft auch nicht. Ich kann da aber leider nur für Print sprechen ...


----------



## StonstA (16. Oktober 2008)

Moin,
also ich fand den Teil zu den 10 Gehäusen sehr gut, da ich mehr über das CM690 wissen wollte was ich jetzt auch besitze. 
Ansonsten würde ich gerne mal Tests über verschiedene Lüfter-Controller in der print Ausgabe wieder finden.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich fand das PCGH in Gefahr Video von der IFA total geil!



			
				Daniel Waadt schrieb:
			
		

> In Zukunft redet jeder nur noch mit lol und wtf.
> Also bei uns in der Redaktion ist das schon so, die Kollegen reden alle so.


Lol ich glaub, ich werde mich mal bei euch bewerben. 

Was mir auch sehr gut gefallen hat war der Praxistipp zu den LED Lüftern.
Ich hab evtl. irgendwo noch so ein altes Teil rumliegen, vllt. kann ich da noch was draus machen.


----------



## Mosed (20. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde es gut, dass Anwendungsbenchmarks dabei sind. Schließlich spielt auch ein halbwegs normaler Spieler nicht 24h am Tag, sondern macht auch mal andere Dinge.

Was habe ich davon, wenn meine neue CPU in spielen 10 % schneller als der Rest ist, aber bei normalen Anwendungen 50 % langsamer? (mal als Extrembeispiel)

@Ultraschmart: Bei langen Texten machen sich Absätze gut^^ Dann kann man den Text lesen ohne einen Krampf in den Augen zu bekommen.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. November 2008)

Ich hab ne frage zum artikel " Next-Generation-Notebooks"....
Mich würde mal interressieren wie 310minuten akkulaufzeit bei dem Samsung R560 Madril zu stande kommen??? Handelt es sich um einen tipfehler?
Samsung selber gibt gerade mal 180minuten an und z.B. wird auf Notebook Test News auf notebookjournal.de - Home auch eine laufzeit von guten 3-3,5 stunden angegeben.

Wurde vielleicht mit dem 9-zellen akku getestet?? (der ist ja standertmäßig nicht dabei  )


----------



## Kraizee (24. Januar 2009)

Landmensch schrieb:


> Was ist los ?
> Starship Troopers läuft auf XP auch nicht ????
> sofort Grafikfehler im ersten Level


Hi, Leute!

Ich habe auch Probleme mit Starship Troopers - das Spiel läuft keine fünf Minuten und schießt mir dann den ganzen Rechner ab... Habe nen A64X2 4200+ mit Radeon X1950 Pro 256MiB und 2GiB DDR-400 dahinter... Update lade ich gerade runter, aber laut Dateiversion-Attribut (der .exe) ist das Spiel schon auf dem aktuellen Stand ^^


----------

